# Blue check racing homer cock for adoption in CT



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

Last summer, a woman found a pigeon in her apartment complex. I offered to foster until either the owner claimed it or a new home was found. However, the owner never returned any of our calls. I decided to keep the pigeon if it turned out to be a hen. For the longest time, I thought it was a hen, but now I'm thinking it was just an immature cock. Now that he is mature, he's causing some conflict with my MickaCoo boys  I'd like to find him a nice new home. If anybody is interested, please contact me. I have some pictures that I can email you. I am also looking to adopt a hen now that I know he's not one, so perhaps we can help each other out and trade?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Well...false alarm?

The boys must have worked out whatever issues they were having because everything has been fine since I posted this. I'm not going mess with things if they're getting along. Soooo...nevermind, I guess! Lol.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last summer, a woman found a pigeon in her apartment complex. I offered to foster until either the owner claimed it or a new home was found. However, the owner never returned any of our calls. I decided to keep the pigeon if it turned out to be a hen. For the longest time, I thought it was a hen, but now I'm thinking it was just an immature cock. Now that he is mature, he's causing some conflict with my MickaCoo boys  I'd like to find him a nice new home. If anybody is interested, please contact me. I have some pictures that I can email you. I am also looking to adopt a hen now that I know he's not one, so perhaps we can help each other out and trade?


I wish I had a hen to send you but I would not mind taking him in to my new loft please check your pm thanks


----------

